
He Predicted the Fake News Crisis Now He's Worried About Information Apocalypse - lingben
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/the-terrifying-future-of-fake-news
======
mattbierner
Baudrillard‘s “Simulacra and Simulation”, feels more relevant by the day.
Although he seemed to use hyperreality more of a concept or symbol than
something that could actually be realized, his proposed stages of hyperreal
particularly come to mind here. Wikipedia has a good quick summary:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacra_and_Simulation#Stage...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacra_and_Simulation#Stages)

------
Gys
> Despite some pledges for reform, he feels the platforms are still governed
> by the wrong, sensationalist incentives, where clickbait and lower-quality
> content is rewarded with more attention.

This might bring back the subscription based trustworthy journalistic
institutions.

------
billhendricksjr
Trust Me I’m Lying by Ryan Holiday is the definitive text on the subject IMO,
published in 2013. Some of the examples the author uses involve manipulating
humans here on HN to distort reality, in most cases for free press, shares,
and back links.

